# [SOLVED] Need P5LP-LE (Leonite2) Bios Update/download please!



## Pip23 (Feb 13, 2010)

Hello! I have an HP Pavilion a6120n with an nvidia 9500GT attached inside.

Some detailed system info:

http://www.d-a-l.com/hardware-scanner/app/results.php?id=4e9b4e0d9b01a4ba40a9bdf0aa865ced

I recently just bought myself an XFX HD Radeon 5850 + a Centrino Intel Duo @ 3.06ghz (LGA 775 socket)to replace my current graphics card and cpu.
May I please emphasize that I thoroughly researched the compatability of these parts with my system.

So, when i put either of these new items into my motherboard, my screen goes black, and the XFX technician suggested this is due to a need for a BIOS update for my P5LP-LE (Leonite2). Unfortunately, after much trolling of these forums, HP.com, and the internet in general, I cannot find any solutions so far.

My current BIOS version is: 5.21 07/27/2007

All i care about is getting this amazing new hardware working! If there are any solutions besides getting a new motherboard, please post! (I used all my money on these other pieces of hardware).

Thank you for taking the time to read/help!


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

the cpu you are trying to use is a mobile cpu (laptop) which usually require a diff operating voltage / wattage when compared to a desktop 

you can only get bios files from HP for an HP motherboard ...even though its an asus board, HP buys a common asus board then neuters the bios to prevent most any upgrades other than the original configuration

can you return that cpu ?

your motherboard is not going to allow you to run your mobile cpu which is based on 45nm die......your mobo uses cpu's that are manufactured on the 65nm die (E6600 and E6700) *conroe cores*

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...946/en_us/c01080268/loc:1&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us#


E6700 would be the ticket if you NEED to stay with this board


----------



## Pip23 (Feb 13, 2010)

Sorry I made some wrong points.

The new CPU is:Intel Core 2 Duo Processor @ 3.06ghz..made for socket 775 LGA for desktops.

My power supply is an 850w Black Widow; more than sufficient.

Thanks for feedback, however simply getting a different CPU will not solve my problem. I need to get this Radeon 5850 working as well; which, according to the XFX tech, can only be solved via a BIOS update for my motherboard.

NOTE: i purchased these two parts (5850 + the 3.06ghz cpu) from newegg.com non-refundable and only replaceable within 30 days.

I have to keep them D:

Note 2: This was originally a premade Pavilion a6120n

Sigh. So it looks like I'm pretty much just boned with this POS HP pavilion motherboard.

If there are no other solutions:

What I have:

DDR2 ram (4gb)
HD Radeon 5850 PCI-E 2.0 Graphics card

Intel Core 2 Duo @ 3.06ghz processor (E7600 45nm core)

Black Widow 850w power supply

What I, *guess*, i need is:

A motherboard for lowest price possible that works 100%! with the above specs!

Thanks for help! 

What I am looking at:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813121357&cm_re=LGA_775-_-13-121-357-_-Product
*shakes fist at HP*

Alright, so i ended up getting:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128388

Die HP. DIE.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Need P5LP-LE (Leonite2) Bios Update/download please!*

dude, you buy a $300.00 video card then a $59.00 motherboard to run it :4-dontkno

impatience will be your undoing

a much wiser move would have been GA-EP45-UD3L which is an outstanding overclocker, would have allowed you to bump your cpu up to 3.6 -3.8ghz rather easily

the mobo you choose is an economy dog >>>>email web surfer


in the future, remember "balance" in your set-ups 

1/3 cost equals for CPU / motherboard / and slightly more, like $50.00 for the video card


----------



## Pip23 (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks, i'll try to get that one instead. This is all Fu$#ed. The whole reason i got this cpu was so i wouldn't have to replace my mobo; so thats why i wanted a cheap one. Thanks for help again

Thanks

Dang. Can't get the motherboard you suggest; needs to be a microboard. Either way, thanks for help.

One last question (About the cheap mobo i bought above)

Its Northbridge chipset is G41 - compatible with my cpu

its Southbridge chipset is ICH7...

At http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=41495 it wants a G41-ICH07 combo. 

Am i okay?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Need P5LP-LE (Leonite2) Bios Update/download please!*

yes you are OK


it will be alot better than what you would have had :wink:


----------



## Pip23 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Need P5LP-LE (Leonite2) Bios Update/download please!*



linderman said:


> yes you are OK
> 
> 
> it will be alot better than what you would have had :wink:


You mean i'm fine with the cheap micro mobo you disliked correct?  

Just double checking; I need no more mistakes with this catastrophe haha


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Need P5LP-LE (Leonite2) Bios Update/download please!*



Pip23 said:


> You mean i'm fine with the cheap micro mobo you disliked correct?
> 
> Just double checking; I need no more mistakes with this catastrophe haha



*yes you will be fine * it wont be optimal, but then again finding an optimal board that is M-atx is hard to do 

you will like the improvement going from what you had for sure!


----------



## Pip23 (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks sir! 

motherboard installed- working like a charm! woo!


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Need P5LP-LE (Leonite2) Bios Update/download please!*

happy to hear you have things sorted; thanks for taking the time to deliver the happy news!


----------

